# Transformador electronico para dicroicas led??



## ruzzo2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

Tengo un transformador electronico de 50 W y salida 12 V para halogenos. Con este trafo alimentaba una dicroica halogena. Se puede con este trafo alimentar dicroicasd led de 12 v (cc/ca) / 3w??? Las casas de venta led te ofrecen fuentes switching, pero estos trafo electronicos son mas baratos. Desde ya muchasd gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 29, 2011)

Yo creo que si la tensión es la adecuada no te queda más que probar---


----------



## ruzzo2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Yo creo que si la tensión es la adecuada no te queda más que probar---



Como probar ya probe y anda perfecto, pero no tengo idea de que tipo salida traen estos transformadores (por lo que lei por aho dicen que oscilan a con cargas resistivas) y como le afectan le pueden afectar a las lámparas led en cuanto a la vida util.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 29, 2011)

Y no hay alternativa de colocarle alguna clase de regulador estabilizador a la salida...?


----------



## ruzzo2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Y no hay alternativa de colocarle alguna clase de regulador estabilizador a la salida...?



Ahi puede averigar que la frecuencia de salida es de 25 kHz, no se si esta frecuencia puede afectar a las dicroicas led, (las mismas permiten alimentación tanto en continua como en alterna)


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 29, 2011)

los leds toleran las frecuencias porque incluso pueden ser manejados con PWM

lo que no toleran son tensiones inversas o negativas...

el PWM siempre va de 0V al máximo del pwm...por eso, una cosa es alterna digamos pulsante positiva y otra cosa es senoidal o cuadrada pero con semiciclos negativos.


----------



## ruzzo2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> los leds toleran las frecuencias porque incluso pueden ser manejados con PWM
> 
> lo que no toleran son tensiones inversas o negativas...
> 
> el PWM siempre va de 0V al máximo del pwm...por eso, una cosa es alterna digamos pulsante positiva y otra cosa es senoidal o cuadrada pero con semiciclos negativos.



No pude encontrar si la tensión de salida es continua pulsante o senoidal, pero para cualquiera de las dos, el catálogo de la dicroica led me informa que se puede alimentar tanto en alterna como en continua por lo que creo que no tendría problemas. En este link figura el circuito electronico del transformador. Por la figura creo que la salida debería ser continua pulsante. Desde ya muchas gracias por las respuestas
Ver el archivo adjunto 882


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 29, 2011)

ruzzo2003 dijo:


> Como probar ya probe y anda perfecto, pero no tengo idea de que tipo salida traen estos transformadores (por lo que lei por aho dicen que oscilan a con cargas resistivas) y como le afectan le pueden afectar a las lámparas led en cuanto a la vida util.



Amigo, las lamparas halogenas son "cargas resistivas".


----------



## ruzzo2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, las lamparas halogenas son "cargas resistivas".



Si es lo se, pero como puede afectar esto a las dicroicas led. Gracias por la rta igual


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 29, 2011)

Mirá rectificá la salida del alimentador de dicroica y allí haces lo que querés: usas el mismo voltaje o lo bajas según necesidad.


----------



## ruzzo2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

aquileslor dijo:


> Mirá rectificá la salida del alimentador de dicroica y allí haces lo que querés: usas el mismo voltaje o lo bajas según necesidad.



Si es lo que debo hacer, ademas debo colocar un capacitor de poliester de unos 100 nano F para dejarla mas continua a la tensión, esto me lo dijo mi profesor de electronica de la universidad. El puente de diodos deber ser del tipo ultrafast. Gracaias por la respuestas a todos


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 29, 2011)

No hace falta, el circuito interno de la dicroica de LED esta provisto de diodos rectificadores como se ve en este otro tema:



El siguiente riesgo es que la fuente deje de oscilar por bajo consumo. Creo que para 50 W el mínimo es 20 W, aunque recuerdo que quedó desmentido en otro tema, por lo tanto, no hace falta tampoco el capacitor de poliester.


----------



## jonist (Nov 11, 2012)

Buenas, soy Jonist desde Barcelona, a ver si pueden echarme una mano.

Me compre bombillas LED 4W a 12v (como la de la foto) pensando en aprovechar la actual instalación de mi casa de 50W halogenas. Pero, antes de montarlas, leí que el transformador magnético que tengo montado está preparado para 50W, y que si le conecto 4W, el trafo no trabaja bien y me consumirá más potencia electrica que la propia bombilla led... 
Finalmente, por no tirar las bombillas, me compré transformadores electricos (ver la imagen también) pero no encontré de baja potencia, y compré de 60W... La descrpción q tienen es: 10-60W, Sec 11.5V eff, 5A, 2.5mm2, 11.5 VAC (y en primario 220-240VAC, 0.75mm2, 50/60Hz 0.26A, cos=0.99, ).

Antes de montarlo, estaba haciendo pruebas en mi taller improvisado que es mi mesa de escritorio, y he montado 6 bombillas LEDs en paralelo a un solo transformador, y funciona bien como era de esperar. También he probado montar 1 sola bombilla, y si, el circuito se cierra y funciona!  (me habían comentado que en ocasiones el trafo no detecta la carga al ser tan pequeña y no pasa corriente).

Perfecto, aunque para economizar más, mi idea es la de agrupar 6 bombillas LED en cada transformador, que son las que tengo en cada habitación, pues imagino que así reduciré aún más las pérdidas.

Todo perfecto, hasta que, me ha dado por medir la Tensión alterna que le llegaba a una bombilla con el Multimetro, y aquí se ha ido toda la lógica, a ver si pueden ayudarme....
Al conectar 6 bombillas en paralelo de 4W (24W en teoría....), en el primario me da 236V AC, correcto, pero; en el secundario 5.4v AC!!! 5.4v??? no debería ser siempre 11.5v?? Eso pone en la caja!
Y si conecto una única bombilla de 4W, me sale 2v AC!!!!! y por cierto, funciona la bombilla...

Alquien puede explicarme como funcionan los transformadore electricos? Por que no me sale 11.5 o 12 A como pone en su caja?
Es un fallo de medición de mi multimetro? 
Por ejemplo, en el caso de 1 única bombilla LED al trafo, la potencia que gasta la bombilla (conectada a los 2v AC) es de 4W, y por lo tanto se compensa la potencia aumentando una burrada la Intensidad??? (  P=VIcos0.99, 4=2.I.1  por lo que I= 2 Amperios en AC)...
Es que mi multimetro no puede medir Intensidad de corriente AC.

Otra duda: 0.75mm2 en primario y 2.5mm2 en secundario, esla sección del conductor mínima que debo utilizar??? es que 2.5 mm2 es una burrada no? Vamos, q no tengo ni idea para que sirven estos dos números.

Sorry por la parrafada, y gracias de antemano.

un saludo!


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 11, 2012)

jonist dijo:


> Alquien puede explicarme como funcionan los transformadore electricos? Por que no me sale 11.5 o 12 A como pone en su caja?
> Es un fallo de medición de mi multimetro?


Trabajan a alta frecuencia y la tensión de salida no tiene nada de senoidal, algo que una lámpara halógena no se entera.
Conectando una lámpara de leds la forma de la tensión es más horrible todavía, un multímetro te va a marcar cualquier cosa.
Controlá porque esa fuente es para lámparas halógenas, dependiendo de como se le haya cantado hacer al chino el circuito, puede quemarse.
Si vas a poner leds --> comprá una fuente para leds.



> Otra duda: 0.75mm2 en primario y 2.5mm2 en secundario, esla sección del conductor mínima que debo utilizar??? es que 2.5 mm2 es una burrada no? Vamos, q no tengo ni idea para que sirven estos dos números.


Es para dimensionar los cables de conexión pero con 60W, vos necesitás mucho menos, sobre todo en el secundario.


----------



## jonist (Nov 12, 2012)

Buenas. Gracias por aclararme lo de la tensión, que lástima que no tenga acceso a algún osciloscopio para poder ver la forma de la onda 

Respecto lo del trafo electronico, mis bombillas son tipo MR16, es decir que están preparadas para trabajar en corriente alterna, no?? vamos, eso tenía yo entendido. O no tiene nada que ver?
Si la bombilla está bien hecha, no debería tener problema, no? lo deje ayer 5 horas luciendo y no paso nada. Yo pensaba que aunque este pensado mi transformador electrico (como además indica en su cuerpo) para trabajar con halógenas 50W, pero que si las LEDs son MR16, no habría problema..

Y la otra duda, que es una fuente para LEDs exactamente? es un transformador electrónico que además de reducir la tensión la convierte en continua??

gracias!


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 12, 2012)

jonist dijo:


> Respecto lo del trafo electronico, mis bombillas son tipo MR16, es decir que están preparadas para trabajar en corriente alterna, no??



Si, para alterna, pero de un trasformador común, no electrónico para halógena.

Esos trafos, solo funcionan con carga resistiva (lámpara halógena), y, en tu caso, de una carga MÍNIMA de 10W a una MÁXIMA de 60W, los LED, NO son resistivos, y no funcionan bien con esos transformadores.

Haz como dijo el compañero, pon fuente para LED que ya están especializadas...


----------



## guille990 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hola jonist, todo esto del funcionamiento de los transformadores electrónicos para dicroica esta bien explicado en otro tema que se llama "¿que es un transformador dicro?" y ahí estan los diagramas y funcionamiento y todo lo que se necesita para conectarlo a leds o usarlo para fuente de otra cosa  (por si tienes ganas de leer e interiorizarte ya que es extenso), y se me ocurre que como ya compraste el trafo, por ahí te convenga con poca circuitería conectarlo a tus lamparas y listo... para no tener que seguir comprando cosas.
Por otro lado, la salida de esos trafos electrónicos no es alterna ni tampoco una continua pura, por lo que lo que midas con el multmímetro puede ser cualquier cosa, es mas como tiene alta frecuencia a la salida algunos multímetros chinos como el mio no te marcan nada.
Y una pregunta, ¿que tal esas lamparas led? iluminan como una dicroica o es mucho menos ya que las he visto en exposición pero siempre apagadas, y ¿calientan mucho como las dicroicas o es mucho menos?


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 12, 2012)

guille990 dijo:


> Y una pregunta, ¿que tal esas lamparas led? iluminan como una dicroica o es mucho menos ya que las he visto en exposición pero siempre apagadas, y ¿calientan mucho como las dicroicas o es mucho menos?



Iluminar como una dicroica, no creo (pero esperemos la respuesta del compañero).

Calentar, no creo que caliente como una dicroica, quizás apenas calienten, además creo que traen un disipador integrado, así que yo creo que casi ni sentís el calor..


----------



## jonist (Nov 12, 2012)

Buenas, gracias por las respuestas. Lo de la tensión y su lectura de mi transformador electrónico me ha quedado bastante claro, gracias!. Pero sigo con la esperanza de que mis ligeros trafos de halógenos sean también válidos para mis bombillas jeje. Tengo que leerme todo el hilo detenidamente que me has comentado, me lo he mirado un rato por encima las primeras páginas, aunque tengo q decir que mis conocimientos de electrónica son muy básicos y me pierdo en la mitad de las cosas... El fin de semana haré un intensivo. 

También abriré un transformador y a ver que me sorprende y lleva por dentro. Por cierto, al principio de montar nada, no tenía cabezales MR16, y las uní malamente con cinta islante. Con lo cerca que están los bornes, y los cables que les gusta doblarse... provoqué un Cortocircuito y me cargúe un transformador, hizo un ruido como si petara aunque fue bastante suave el sonido. ME sentí tan ridículo que lo tiré, y ahora me quedo con las ganas de haberlo abierto a ver que se había quemado.

Con respecto las bombillas, estas que tengo LEDs de 4W equivalen a unas de 15W halógenas, como mucho 20W. Hay gente que cambia las de 50W por LEDs de 5W, pero ilumina bastante menos... sería más bien 20-30W el equivalente... Si, exacto se calientan mucho menos. Puedes tocar el borde metálico, que está caliente, pero no te quemas. Bueno, lo estoy provando ahora mismo y aguanto 4 segundos jaja. Con la halógena tendría una quemadura de segundo grado por lo menos...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 12, 2012)

NO se que quieres hacer con todo eso, pero te explico los calibres 0.75mm y 2.5mm son los calibres internos (esto datos no importa) Estos datos NO importan porque tu solo vas a usar 4 de esos 60Watts para que esa  fuente funciones con tu lampara de led tienes que armar un puente restificador de *4 diodos de 600V 1A fast o ultrafat * y en la etapa positiva del puente coloca un capacitor de *470µF 50V* con una resistencia de *470Ω 2 watts* y tu fuente arrancara y te mostrara esos 12Vcc que tanto deseas ver, luego conecta la lampara de led y san se acabo no tengas tanto miedo por algo tan facil.(si no sabes hacer un puente restificador compre un capsulado que te dice donde soldar los cables y listo)

De las fuente en el FORO se a hablado mucho, vamos que tu trabajo es poco...


Suerte


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 12, 2012)

Y me cito a mi mismo para no repetir 


Nilfred dijo:


> *No hace falta*, el circuito interno de la dicroica de LED *esta provisto de diodos rectificadores* como se ve en este otro tema:
> 
> 
> 
> ...*no hace falta tampoco el capacitor de poliester.*


Ese driver tiene todo lo que necesitas para que la bombilla tenga siempre un rendimiento óptimo. Si le sacas una macro-foto a la cucaracha de 8 patas donde se vea que tiene escrito, te puedo facilitar aún mas detalles técnicos. R390 y SS14 ya me dan una buena pauta, pero no me quiero adelantar.


----------



## jonist (Nov 13, 2012)

Buenas, adjunto la foto donde se puede leer o intuir lo que pone en el CHIP. 
saludos

http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/1265/chippn.jpg


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 13, 2012)

Nilfred, acá el datasheet...http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/392304/ONSEMI/SC34063A.html

PD: Para subir archivos al foro, entrá acá: ¿Cómo subo imágenes, archivos y demás?


----------



## jonist (Nov 14, 2012)

hola, sisi lo de la foto era para no reducirla de dimensiones, creo que era 1024x1024 el tamaño permitido en el foro.

He medido la tensión que hay entre el extremo del cable rojo y el cable negro, vamos lo que llega a los LEDs. Me ha salido 7.13 v DC. He conectado 6 bombillas a 1 transformador electrónico y me ha dado lo mismo (algun decimal como mucho de diferencia). También he hecho la prueba con el tranformador magnetico que originalmente llevaban las antiguas Diodricas halógenas, y me ha dado un valor tb similar de 7 v DC. Parece que solo se genera potencia electrica para los leds con los 7v y se pierden 5v por el circuito? Podría ser, entonces serán muy eficientes pero no tan tan tan como las pintan.


Ah, todo este rollo viene porque me cambie de domicilio, y el antiguo inquilino debería ser rico, pues en todas las habitaciones hay tropocientas mil halógenas de 50W. Sin ir más lejos, en mi lavabo hay 12 bombillas de 50W!!!! De ahí a que las quiero cambiar todas por LEDs. Me compré 70 bombillas LEDs (depende la sala, de blanco frío 7000k temperatura y otras de blanco cálido, 3800k). Las iba a montar tal cual, y luego me enteré que los transformadores que tenía magneticos, están preparados para las halógenas, y que si le metía un LED, gastaría unos 5W de la bombilla más unos 20W del transformador en pérdidas!! De ahí a que me comprara esos transformadores electrónicos, y de que mi intención es montar 1 o 2 transformadores por habitación (agrupar las bombillas de 6 en 6 más o menos). Y eso, que quería estar seguro antes de liarme a pasar cables y a montarlo todo =)


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 16, 2012)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Nilfred, acá el datasheet...http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/392304/ONSEMI/SC34063A.html


¡Gracias! Pero no necesito el datasheet del MC34063A 
Es mas útil AN920-D.PDF o AN954-D.PDF, dado el caso.

Igual no los quiero aburrir, vamos directamente a la calculadora online del MC34063A Ponemos cualquier cosa para que coincida Rsc:
Vin 	12	V
Vout 	14.4	V
Iout 	306.5	mA
Vripple 	50	mV(pp)
Fmin 	40	kHz
No es exacto, pero nos dice que está mandando 306 mA gracias a R390, suponiendo que la configuración sea Boost, suponiendo que todos los LEDs están en serie. 4.4 W
Si suponemos 2 series de 2 LEDS en paralelo, (Buck) 385 mA, apenas llega a 2,4 W
Salvo que esté viendo algo raro que usa Ipk=770mA me da 4,9 W.  Solo los chinos sabrán...


----------



## jonist (Nov 19, 2012)

gracias por las respuestas!


----------



## fedebach (Jun 23, 2019)

AMigos, ligado a este tema, Alquien sabe si puedo usar un tranformador de dicroicas para led siempre que no supere la potencia? 12V 60W Gracias


----------

